# [portage] completement hs ? (RESOLU)

## Chr0nos

Bonjours, j'ai un petit souci avec mon portage depuis mon dernier emerge --sync :

 *Quote:*   

> byakuga adamaru # emerge portage
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

et meme erreur pour tout les paquets, j'avoue ne pas savoir ou chercher :s car coté "espace libre" je pensse ne pas etre trop a l'etoit:

 *Quote:*   

> byakuga adamaru # df -h
> 
> Sys. de fichiers    Taille  Uti. Disp. Uti% Monté sur
> 
> rootfs                 39G   27G   12G  70% /
> ...

 

a moin que portage n'use le shm mais je ne sais pas comment augmenter sa tailleLast edited by Chr0nos on Sun May 16, 2010 10:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

t'as tenté un eclean distfiles ?

----------

## Chr0nos

c'est en cours, la mon shm est utilisé a 0%  (je crois que j'avais mal lu le df -h O_o )

adamaru@byakuga ~ $ df -h /usr/portage/distfiles/

Sys. de fichiers    Taille  Uti. Disp. Uti% Monté sur

/dev/sda2             2,0G  1,1G  921M  55% /usr/portage

----------

## Chr0nos

selon moi cela vient du fs: btrfs

 *Quote:*   

> byakuga adamaru # lsof /usr/portage/
> 
> COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF   NODE NAME
> 
> emerge   9675 root    3r   REG   0,19     1389 165153 /usr/portage/sci-biology/tree-puzzle/tree-puzzle-5.2.ebuild
> ...

 

damned ^ pas moyen de killer plus "brutalement" ?

----------

## kwenspc

c'est pas trop grave: tu formates ou vires ce qu'il y a sur /usr/portage, tu choppes un snapshot tu décompresses et rulez.

----------

## Chr0nos

justement pas moyen de la unmount la partition :p

 *Quote:*   

> byakuga adamaru # cat /etc/fstab | grep portage
> 
> /dev/sda2	/usr/portage	btrfs	defaults				0 0
> 
> byakuga adamaru # umount /usr/portage/
> ...

 

d'ou mon pépin

----------

## kwenspc

Et que dis lsof justement? (quoique si il est pas installé sur ton système...) [edit] ok j'ai fumé tu l'as déjà utilisé... [/edit]

Et sinon en virant l'entrée /usr/portage de /etc/fstab et en redémarrant? je sais la méthode pue un peu...  :Neutral: 

----------

## Chr0nos

un reboot a apparement suffit :s

dommage que le btrfs ne sois pas encore assé "stable" snif

----------

## guilc

Je vais faire mon chieur de service mais... retire le "T" à résolu please, ça m'arrache les yeux  :Wink: 

----------

## jcTux

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je vais faire mon chieur de service mais... retire le "T" à résolu please, ça m'arrache les yeux 

 

Apparemment, il n'y a pas que moi qui est agacé par ce genre de fautes grossières.

----------

